# Trying to convert right handed rifle to left handed



## RockyS (Dec 17, 2011)

Is this possible?  I have a Marlin 22 Mag right handed bolt that my grandfather gave me before he passed away.  A friend told me he had his 7mag converted back to right handed.  This gun has a lot of sentimental value to me, and would be perfect if its possible to be changed over.  Selling it and buying a lefty is out of the question.  Thanks for any help you could provide.


----------



## germag (Dec 17, 2011)

That would cost more than just buying a new rifle.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Dec 17, 2011)

if it has so much sentimental value to you - why would you consider altering it? especially when the cost of another rifle is so cheap.


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 17, 2011)

My dad could shoot left handed with a right handed bolt action rifle as quickly as anyone I ever saw do it right handed.  He managed to qualify expert with the old 03 Springfield going into WWII.  

It just takes practice.  I would not change that rifle.


----------



## Desert Rat (Dec 18, 2011)

You can always do like some of us and shoot either handed.


----------



## germag (Dec 18, 2011)

Desert Rat said:


> You can always do like some of us and shoot either handed.



That's what I do. I even spent quite a bit of time in a climbing stand with a .22 practicing shooting from either side.


----------



## Killdee (Jan 11, 2012)

JustUs4All said:


> My dad could shoot left handed with a right handed bolt action rifle as quickly as anyone I ever saw do it right handed.  He managed to qualify expert with the old 03 Springfield going into WWII.
> 
> It just takes practice.  I would not change that rifle.



My cousin could also.


----------



## polaris30144 (Jan 12, 2012)

I shoot either hand, learned it as a young shooter and has never been a problem since I practice both ways.


----------



## stu454 (Jan 12, 2012)

Anything is possible if you throw enough hundred dollar bills at the problem.

That being said, I would leave it unaltered.


----------



## mike bell (Jan 12, 2012)

Yea I would not alter it either.  


I have an older Colt commercial 1911 that belonged to my grandma's second husband who was a Col. in the Marines.   Its all orignal except for the grips, and I cant stand to shoot it the way it is.....  I really want to cut the slide for new dove tail front and bigger rear sights and do an action job on it.   But the monkey on my shoulder is telling me not to touch it !


----------

